# HID fog lights



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

first search
Aliexpress.com : Buy 2009 2010 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Projector Chrome Fog Lamp/Light with Halo CCFL Angel Eyes from Reliable cruze fog lamp suppliers on BDL co,Ltd-The World Of Car Accessories


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

You need projector foglights if you're going to run HID's in them. Put on your flame suit too, cause you're about to be hated on for even bringing up HID's in this forum.


----------



## cottonseed (Nov 29, 2012)

Are you going for functionality or looks? For functionality the best option would be as already suggested projector fog lamps. If your just going for looks and you do not already have the factory fogs I would suggest LED's. They will be cheaper then a good quality hid kit and you can even tinker with switchbacks if you wanted.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm going for a little bit of both worlds, you have some links / examples of the two you mentioned? I currently have no stock fog lights just the basic cover that goes where the fog lights would go. I'm not like totally wanting hid I just want a better look then the stock bulb look. Thanks for the info man I really appreciate it. 


Sent from my AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cottonseed (Nov 29, 2012)

Im not sure if the Cruzes that have factory fogs are projectors housings or not so hopefully someone can clear that one up. If it was me and it will be soon I would purchase these (I cannot vouch for the site or seller just using them for the picture) Aliexpress.com : Buy 10W Super Bright LED Fog lamp Daytime Running Light DRL Lamps Chevy Chevrolet Cruze 09 10 11 12 from Reliable cruze drl suppliers on BDL co,Ltd-The World Of Car Accessories

As for switch backs as for the switchbacks they look pretty much the same as above but the white turns yellow with the blinkers so a little extra wiring is needed. These are the ones I plan on buying. free shipping, Excellent CHEVROLET CRUZE 2009 2012 daytime running light, Ultra bright 9 LEDs DRL,With turn indicator light-in Daytime Running Lights from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com

I would put both those lights in the looks category cause I highly doubt the output of light coming from the LED's will be anything other then for looks.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I definitely want the circle fog lights not the strip, so am I stuck w oem or hid?


Sent from my AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> I definitely want the circle fog lights not the strip, so am I stuck w oem or hid?
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoGuide.com Free App


Why do you compare OEM and HID? HID simply stands for High Intensity Discharge. It is an acronym most commonly used to represent high-intensity bulbs only legally and safely used in projector housings. The OEM housings for both fog lights and headlights are reflector housings not calibrated for HID bulb use. 

The HID "conversion kit" includes a HID bulb and a ballast that lights the gas inside the bulb/capsule. This capsule is fitted with a conventional socket to give you the impression that it was made to fit or is compatible with your OEM housings. The only way they are compatible is due to physical fitment. 

In your particular case, you will be first looking for a housing, and second looking for a bulb. If you are looking for fog lights for the primary purpose of additional lighting in hazardous conditions, the OEM fog lights will be your best bet. If your intention is purely cosmetic, the LED strip option would be better. 

The only time HID bulbs come into question is once you have installed your OEM fog light housings and you need to decide what kind of bulb to use, whether it's an HID bulb or a halogen bulb. Due to the nature and designed calibration of the OEM fog light housings, HID bulbs are extremely unsafe to use as they provide a very high amount of glare that is guaranteed to blind oncoming drivers. If your intention is purely cosmetic, go with the LED strip housings, as those won't blind oncoming drivers.

If you do want the OEM "circle" fog lights, my recommendation is to purchase OEM parts, which includes the housing and the OEM fog light switch. I believe their is a write-up in the "How-To Library" section regarding this.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-h...ruze-fog-light-install-warning-lots-pics.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-h...fog-lights-without-removing-front-bumper.html


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Hids in the fogs piss people off more than hids in the driving lights.Trust me i know even with a 3 k bulb and normal bulbs in my headlamps i. Getting flashed alll the time

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd like to see somebody do a proper setup like Hella Micro DE projector fogs. It might take a bit of fabbing. 

Let me guess, the lake snows got you pretty well and you want to see the road in the middle of a squall? We got zilch just south of I-90...


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok then I won't get hids I said that because I wasn't really aware of what exactly to get. Look wise I still like the circle light Im not a fan whatsoever of the strip lighting. Obviously besides the on off switch on the oem being just like factory what's the downfall of buying a "oem style" fog light kit off eBay? There a fraction of the price u think there roughly comparable? I went to the dealership today and ironically ik the tech haha he said he doesn't care if I tune my ride whatsoever he'll warranty work it still. Which is awesome. And the parts for oem fog lights are roughly 250$. I understand the quality factor but I really dnt want to spend upwards of 300-350 for installed fog lights. Thanks guys!!!


Sent from my AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

And ya man this lake effect is killing me especially lately and I live off the parkway in the rural areas and I'm in the $#!+ more then not.. I need fog lights functionally. U got factory on URs ?


Sent from my AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> Ok then I won't get hids I said that because I wasn't really aware of what exactly to get. Look wise I still like the circle light Im not a fan whatsoever of the strip lighting. Obviously besides the on off switch on the oem being just like factory what's the downfall of buying a "oem style" fog light kit off eBay? There a fraction of the price u think there roughly comparable? I went to the dealership today and ironically ik the tech haha he said he doesn't care if I tune my ride whatsoever he'll warranty work it still. Which is awesome. And the parts for oem fog lights are roughly 250$. I understand the quality factor but I really dnt want to spend upwards of 300-350 for installed fog lights. Thanks guys!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoGuide.com Free App





Matt585 said:


> And ya man this lake effect is killing me especially lately and I live off the parkway in the rural areas and I'm in the $#!+ more then not.. I need fog lights functionally. U got factory on URs ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoGuide.com Free App


Get the OEM fog lights. Trust me on that one. They will fit perfectly, align perfectly, work perfectly (at least, mine have), and the fog light switch you will need will look factory. Buy cheap, buy twice.

Mine are factory lights. I had them installed by the dealer when I bought my car using factory parts. They gave me the old covers and the original switch back.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ok cool I think I will go that route actually. Cuz I agree w the buy once haha not twice. So u think the dealership w install
The factory oem parts if I buy them online and not at the dealership? Or you think I could figure it out w a buddy or two of mine (one mechanic, one electrician). I'd like to learn a thing or
Two anyways I like doing things myself but if it's out of a novice league then I'd leave it to the dealership.


Sent from my AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> Ok cool I think I will go that route actually. Cuz I agree w the buy once haha not twice. So u think the dealership w install
> The factory oem parts if I buy them online and not at the dealership? Or you think I could figure it out w a buddy or two of mine (one mechanic, one electrician). I'd like to learn a thing or
> Two anyways I like doing things myself but if it's out of a novice league then I'd leave it to the dealership.
> 
> ...


Check out the tutorials I showed you a few posts back when you get to a computer. I believe this is something you can easily knock out with a couple of technically inclined friends in an afternoon. It doesn't seem to be difficult at all, and the instructions are pretty thorough. Had I known such a tutorial existed, I would have installed mine myself as well, but I had my dealership install them as part of the car purchase. 

I'd get the parts form gmpartsdirect.com unless you know a dealer that is willing to sell them for a competitive price.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Matt585 said:


> And ya man this lake effect is killing me especially lately and I live off the parkway in the rural areas and I'm in the $#!+ more then not.. I need fog lights functionally. U got factory on URs ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoGuide.com Free App


I took the plunge and installed the factory kit. It was $175 off of Ebay including everything needed to install the kit. It's nice using the factory relay and having everything just work after it's installed. Since yours is a 2011, there's no BCM reflash needed after installing the fogs. 

Here we are with the OEM kit: Fog Lamp Kit for Chevrolet Cruze | eBay


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Just for knowledge what is bcm flash haha :X


Sent from my AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sciphi said:


> I took the plunge and installed the factory kit. It was $175 off of Ebay including everything needed to install the kit. It's nice using the factory relay and having everything just work after it's installed. Since yours is a 2011, there's no BCM reflash needed after installing the fogs.
> 
> Here we are with the OEM kit: Fog Lamp Kit for Chevrolet Cruze | eBay


Wow, that is VERY affordable. I didn't realize you could get the entire kit for $176 shipped including the switch with all GM parts. Thanks for posting that link!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Matt585 said:


> Just for knowledge what is bcm flash haha :X
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoGuide.com Free App


Body Control Module. It controls things like the lights, the radio, the airbags, basically stuff that's not the engine or transmission. There are also other modules the BCM communicates with like the lighting/lamp control module. The BCM is the "switchboard" or "router" that makes sure signals are getting where they're supposed to go, and monitors the other modules for faults.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Knowledge is power!


Sent from my AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

U got pic of ur car w the fogs? It changes how the entire car looks.


Sent from my AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 1.4TheRoad (Apr 16, 2015)

sciphi said:


> I'd like to see somebody do a proper setup like Hella Micro DE projector fogs. It might take a bit of fab work.


I actually have a set of these lying around to mess with. I have some yellow glass "capsules" from merc and Lexus too but they're probably too big to fit in the projectors.

Always did wanna throw some yellow HID through them. They are cheap enough now days not to worry about melting the magnesium reflectors.
They are a long projector though, can take some fab work to get them to aim down depending on what's behind the bumper. Cruize fogs sit back deep.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## cruzerli (Mar 14, 2015)

Matt585 said:


> I've been looking and looking and my search function isn't working as of right now can anyone help me find a good pair of HID fog lights I can put in a 2011 Eco with no stock fog lights? Thanks guys! This is my next move and Im going todo it ASAP. Sorry for the trouble
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoGuide.com Free App


I had the same problem, I ordered the fog light kit on ebay and get the hids added to them


----------

